# Disinterested Male



## RhondaV (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
I am new here and love this site, great info and caring people. How old are the males when they show an interest in breeding. I have a 9 month old Bicolor Persian male that looks at my female like she is crazy when she is in heat. Is he too young, a friend of mine that raised bengels says no, but I want other opinions.
Thanks for the info
Rhonda


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Some cats just take longer to get interested in females. Persian males sometimes really take a lot longer than Bengal males to get interested. Some are interested at 6 months old, others not until 2 or 3 years old. So, just give your boy more time to grow up.


----------



## RhondaV (Jul 6, 2006)

*Disinterested*

That is kind of what I thought. Right now they are in the phase like little boys and girls where he pounces and rolls with her to show he likes her and being a more mature girl she gets mad and smacks him (no claws) and then she runs


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree with TxnKats, he probably is just a late bloomer and isn't all that interested in females yet.


----------

